# Am I giving too much Nurtical?



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

The first day Luxie arrived she was a little quiet because of the long flight and new environment etc. so she didn't have an appetite. I fed her some Nutrical from my finger and she LOVED that. The following days she would eat a little but literally just a little bit of her kibble so at her evening meal mixed in a squeeze of Nutrical, just enough to lightly coat most of the kibble to entice her to eat it. She ate the whole thing and i fed her a little more. Well now she doesn't eat unless I put Nutrical on, that's 3 meals a day. On top of that she keeps staring at her bowl wanting me to feed more, so I've been giving her extra food, with nutrical on all of those portions. I'm pretty sure I'm over feeding her but otherwise she doesn't eat, and now she is eating A LOT. 
The Ziwipeak should arrive on monday, so i'm hoping she finds that tasty enough. What do I do? Is this waaay too much nutrical and food because it feels like it! Advice please!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that is pretty much how dexter was. he wouldnt eat his kibbles unless there was a dab of nutrical on it o.o im surprised u found nutrical! i been lookin for it for a while now. petsmart used to carry it and now carry crappy gnc ones that i dont trust at all


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would not get her accustomed to it. You should use it if she is not eating or is lethargic. Think of it as adding sugar to a child's meal to get them to eat it. They would not eat the plain food then without it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Puppies eat a lot of times a day. That is why I free feed them kibble. It's very rare to see an overweight puppy unless you entice them to eat more than they need by putting something yummy on their food. By switchng to the ZP, I have no idea how much or how often to feed them them, I will let someone else advise you on that.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

New puppy here to. My puppy has food at all times. I only use the Nutri-cal if she seems lethargic.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My breeder only advised me to use it before bed time because 8 hrs is a long time for a little one to go without food (although I left food out for them) and if they were off their food for reasons such as stress from new surroundings or vaccinations etc. I used 1/2 a teaspoon max. Once mine got to 12 weeks I cut the nightime dose as I didn't feel they needed it anymore as they were good eaters and strong healthy pups.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> that is pretty much how dexter was. he wouldnt eat his kibbles unless there was a dab of nutrical on it o.o im surprised u found nutrical! i been lookin for it for a while now. petsmart used to carry it and now carry crappy gnc ones that i dont trust at all


I got mine from Amazon:coolwink:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you want to mix something in with her kibble to entice her to eat, try meat baby food in the little jars. Read ingredients and stay away from the ones with tapioca. Just get the plain chicken and broth baby food. Much healthier for her than nutrical which is basically just sugar in a gel.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I switched her to puppy Orijen because the Ziwipeak has been delayed, and she really likes the Orijen and eats it without additives! Can't wait for the Ziwipeak tho!


----------

